# Amplificador con circuito integrado



## Pablo16 (May 25, 2007)

Hola, hace unos meses que empeze a armar amplificador para tener un sistema de audio en mi cuarto...intente con un STK437 de 30 watts, un Lm1875, y el ultimo que arme fue con un TDA2005, el diagrama de este lo saque de su datasheet pero al conectarlo lo unico que obtengo es ruido, un ruido no muy grave, pero nada de la señal de audio...realmente n entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento de estos amplificador asi que seria dificl para mi localizar el problema, ahora lo que quiero es saber si alguien tiene el diagrama de un amplificador que si sirva, y con que sirva me refiero a que no se oiga con distorsion y que alcanze una buena potencia talvez de unos 15 o 20 watts. Si lo tienen agradeceria que lo postearan. Gracias y espero respuestas. 

Saludos


----------



## Maritto (May 25, 2007)

Amigo, tu problema puden ser muchas cosas. Primero que nada revisa los temas en el foro, porque hay harta información acerca de que pueda ser. Yo te propongo que publiques los circuitos y los vemos. Igual, hechale un ojo a la fuente de alimentacion, puede haber algo raro! aaaa y otra cosa, revisa si no invertiste de orden la masa y la line in! ami me paso y al amplificador lo tuve hecho sopa durante 2 meses hasta que me di cuenta que lo habia armado mal!!!!
Fijate eso y despues vemos! especifica mas acerca de que armaste! y como lo conectastes, asi te pòdemos ayudar! ojo con los stk, que son muy delicado, si no sabes no toquetees muchio que lo puedes dañar!
Igual suerte!

SAludo


----------



## Pablo16 (May 25, 2007)

Gracias Maritto, no reviso los temas del foro por que no me interesa arreglar ese amplificador, un amigo armo uno similar pero con algunos cambios , tambien sacado del datasheet entonces lo vamos a cambir al otro diagrama y con el Stk ya estamos trabajando, en un momento posteo el diagrama, y en la fuente de aliemnatcion no creo que haya problema es de 12 volts a 3 amp y el circuito aguanta hata 18 volts, ya revise que no este invertido nada, todo esta en su lugar...espera que posteo el diagrama.

bueno, ahora que veo el mensaje creo que seria bueno tratar de arreglar este amplificador antes de cambiarlo jeje

LIsto, aqui esta el diagrama del amplificador que arme, espero que me puedan ayudar, lo he revisado mas de 10 veces y todo esta en su lugar.


----------



## rampa (May 26, 2007)

Pablo16 ese diagrama esta correctamente y funciona correctamente... sino te funciona es porque le estas errando en algo.

Te recomiendo que utilizes una fuente de PC para probar tu circuito recuerda que son 3.5A por puente... ese esquema es del amplificador de 10w + 10w es decir nescesitar 7A.

Debes utilizar 2 parlantes que sean entre 2 a 8 Ohms.

Uniste correctamente todos los GND?

Probaste con varios TDA2005 y pasa lo mismo? (se quema de nada ese integrado)

Si se me ocurre algo mas te aviso... tenes el PCB que utilizaste??? asi lo veo.

Suerte.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 26, 2007)

Gracias rampa, pues lo probe con 500mA, pero debi haberse oido aunq sea un poco, lo probare con 3A, las bocinas si estan bien, a ue te refieres con unir correctamente los GND? deben llevar un orden? no probe con varios TDA, solo compre uno... pero conseguire otro para probarlo, El PCB lo tengo pero digamos sin los nombres de los componentes, pero en breve lo posteo ya con todo para que lo veas. Gracias 
Ahh por cierto, no creo que este quemado el TDA por que se calienta realmente muy poco, aun sin el disipador.

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (May 27, 2007)

hola yo ise un amplificador de 23w con un tda 2005 y ise lo mismo que vos con ponerle un transformador de 700mA y me asia ese sonido y despues cuando lo probe con el transformador de 3A sonaba pero con unos ruido iguales a los del principio pero con sonido de la musica asi que es muy probable que sea la funte saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (May 27, 2007)

gracias gaston sj, voy a intentarlo mañana, y nunca lograste que sonara bien sin ruidos?

Saludos


----------



## german_chimy (May 18, 2008)

Hola amigos.
Les comento que yo ya he hecho 2 amplificador con TDA 2005, y la verdad los e hecho sonar muy bien en ocaciones, qunque e tenido algunos problemas, que son a parte, pero los circuitos que tengo andan, uno es sacado del datasheet (pcb creado por mi) y el otro es de internet, tambien lo hice y anda..
El tema de el ruido es simple. hay que limitarle la entrada con una resistencia variable de 10 o 20 k, para obtener un control de volumen y una referencia a masa asi no se mete ese ruido indeseado, asi se logra muy buen sonido. las interconexiónes en la resistencia  variable es asi: en un extremo la entrada, en el medio la salida, y en el otro extremo la masa de la entrada y de la salida.

Adjunto 2 pcb, los circuito varian muy poco, uno que otro valor.
preamplificador (no conectarlo a mas de 12 volts)

Este documentyo lo arme especialmente para el foro.  [/code]


----------



## Miguelon01 (May 21, 2008)

Cual de los dos diagramas que tienes da mas ventajas, en cuanto a fiabilidad y calidad de audio? Cual da menos problemas?


----------



## german_chimy (May 21, 2008)

Hola!, lso diagramas son prácticamente los mismos.. cambian unos valores de resistencias y capacitores.. pero te recomiendo por tema de espacio el segundo, en mi primer prueva, me dio excelentes resultados, limitandole la entrada desde un mp3. armate el preamplificador y el limitadore para la entrada, recorda q a partir de 300 mv en la entrada se satura la sailda...
anda bien... y muy bajo costo


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 21, 2008)

Ten cuidado con los integrados falsos, prueba comprar en otro lado y fijate en el foro que hay buena data al respecto


----------



## jlpua (Sep 15, 2010)

Es cierto compañero lo mire y todo esta en su lugar pero creo que debes cambiar el ci ya que algunos salen defectuosos


----------

